# Bust A Buck Deer Lure



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

We are looking for dealers all over the U.S. 
Our product line consists of 4 liquid scents. Buck Brawler, Young Buck, Doe-n-Estrus, and Social Doe. With the variety of these scents they can be used from early fall to late winter. 
We also carry Gel scents in the same flavors. The gell scents are thicker and last much longer in the woods. They can also be hung from branches no wicks needed. All scents are collected from individual deer.
Mock Scrape Madness Beads. These beads will last the entire season. No more freshing your scrapes on a daily or weekly basis. The beads consist of Doe-n-Estrus and Young Buck, it drives the big daddy's nuts.
Cover Scent Lotions, Pine and Fresh Earth. These lotions are body heat activated so the more you stink the more scent they put off. Unlike the liquids that wash off the more you sweat.
Minerals, We carry a mineral line that is guaranteed to work. It contains the finest blends to keep your deer heard as healthy as possible.
And last of all We have DVD's to prove it. Also many trail cam picks a few will be posted below.

Thanks for your time if you have any questions feel free to call me, or send me a PM. Brochures and pricing available.

Eric Jorgensen 612-325-7813
[email protected]
www.bustabuckdeerlure.com


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

TTT for a great product line


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

I have had great success with the mock scrape and the doe in heat this year and will be using them next year!!! definitly a good product!!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Fellas!! I'll get some pics from 2010 up!!


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

I used this for the first time this year. I love the cover scent lotions.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Thanks Fellas!! I'll get some pics from 2010 up!!


Sounds good, We'll be to 20,000 post in no time.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

oct71 said:


> sounds good, we'll be to 20,000 post in no time.


lol!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Some deer from 2010!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Some more from 2010.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Got my pine scented lotion. Been using it coyote hunting. I think it draws them in too. Nice product and it seems to working well.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

oct71 said:


> Got my pine scented lotion. Been using it coyote hunting. I think it draws them in too. Nice product and it seems to working well.


Awesome I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Bust A Buck is some good stuff...I'll be honest I never use to many scents, but this year I did use the Bust A Buck Doe in Heat & Mock Scrape along with the Fresh Earth lotion alot and I had deer pounding scrapes all fall with it. I've been really impressed with the stuff that I've used.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Bust A Buck is some good stuff...I'll be honest I never use to many scents, but this year I did use the Bust A Buck Doe in Heat & Mock Scrape along with the Fresh Earth lotion alot and I had deer pounding scrapes all fall with it. I've been really impressed with the stuff that I've used.


Awesome thanks J!!!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

good buck,


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

anybody that has used bust a buck, show us your success. This scent line works great.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll start with my sons success last fall using the cover scent.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome Pic!!! Thanks Brother!!


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

awesome pic and there is no doubt in my mind this stuff is the real deal ,,, i didnt shoot but the first night i used it i saw results ,,


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

2011 Prices are now available!! I am still looking for dealers also!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Great pics and you'll have alot of pics this year on here. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

If anyone in Missouri needs any Bust A Buck, I have you covered. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm the new Iowa sales rep for Bust A Buck,if anyone needs anything you can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## athenslady35 (Aug 15, 2010)

Indiana guys & gals needing anything PM me or e-mail me at [email protected] & I will get you taken care of! Shops that want to be dealers too!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Go to the bust a buck Facebook page like, the page and write on their wall Todd Atherton sent ya 



Thanks 
T.


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

And if you are in Maryland/Northern Virginia, please let me know and I can get you set up with some Bust a Buck.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm now the Tenn. sales rep so if you need some Bust A Buck you can send a p.m. or e mail [[email protected]] this is some good stuff!!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Bump for a great product! The mock scrape madness lure worked really well last year and look forward to using it again!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

ProtecMan said:


> Bump for a great product! The mock scrape madness lure worked really well last year and look forward to using it again!



Thanks portecman 

Post up some pics of the scrape sight if ya got them


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Scents are in stock so If you need them just holler!!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

nitroteam said:


> Thanks portecman
> 
> Post up some pics of the scrape sight if ya got them


Actually, Eric did in post #22! Got alot of great pictures over that scape last year, including two different days of bucks fighting. It sure seemed to have them worked up!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Scents are in stock. 

Got to try some this season ...all natural not lab created like some brands, not a mixture from multiple animals all in one bottle like some. 

2 ounce bottles for less than a 1 ounce lab created big box brand. 

4 ounce long lasting gel available. 



Scent impregnated scrape beads with doe and young buck urine in the same container. Put it in your mock scrape set your camera or stand and watch the fun. No going back to freshen up the scrape after application. 



Bustabuck.com. 
Or get in contact with your state sales rep. 

Get it right here.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

If anyone in PA is interested in purchasing the freshest and most effective urine on the market, or any of the products for that matter; please contact me!!! You get 2 ounces of FRESH, top notch urine for the same price that you would pay for 1 ounce of urine that has been on a shelf for 9 months at other sporting goods stores!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Back to the top!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

If your in Indiana and want to try the bust a buck product line or if your a shop and want to another product line to your inventory 
Product is now in stock and waiting for shipment. 

Contact
Megan at 

[email protected].


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

A limited supply of bust a buck products will be available at the R100 in wabash this weekend.
If you want to try it out this season please email Megan at 

[email protected] to place your order and reserve yours for pick up this weekend.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Free bump for the best deer urine on the market!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Bust a buck products will be available at wabash r100 this weekend..I will have a limited supply of the entire line available for purchase. Pick it up there and save the cost of shipping. 

Please reserve you order for pick up at 

[email protected] 


Thanks and see ya in wabash.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

I want to thank the folks that picked up the Bust a Buck products at Wabash this weekend..



Be sure to post some pics of the product being used on here or on their Facebook page. 
And as always you can reorder form 

[email protected]


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Bust a buck deer lure is now available to purchase at Gun World and Sporting Goods in Corydon Indiana. 

They have the entire line so go by and see Eddie and the gang. 


If your interested in buying bust a buck or are a shop looking to expand you lineup and increase you profit margin over the other brands contact Megan at 

[email protected]


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

If you are in Maryland and want to get your hands on the highest quality, more bang for your buck [pun intended] in quantity and the FRESHEST deer scents (only 1 deer per bottle), please contact me [email protected]

Please check out the Facebook page for Bust a Buck to get an idea of the quality and selection of the product line. The footage from some of the hunts is absolutely astonishing on how well deer respond to the deer scents and the hand lotions literally cover any unwanted scents the instant its applied. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/BUST-A-BUCK-DEER-SCENTS/430858590009


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Had some luck with bust a buck this season. Pine scented lotion.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

is this a MN company


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

killerloop said:


> is this a MN company


Michigan


----------



## newbster98 (May 7, 2010)

Hello all my name is Matt Newby and I am the new Arizona sales rep for Bustabuck. My email is [email protected] if you need anything don't hesitate to contact me .


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

For those Michigan hunters looking for a great deer lure/attractant, feel free to contact me and I'll get you everything you need from Bust-A-Buck. These products work, shoot me an email: [email protected]

Bust-A-Buck is located in Byron Center, MI.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

No better time then now to order up your stuff!! I have already been puting the Young Buck, Social Doe, and the best Cover Scent Lotion available on the market to use. Sat morn I had a good buck down wind and he had no idea I was in the tree watching his every move. Just a little to early to shoot. Shoot me a PM or any of the crew if you need anything!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

We are looking for state sales reps and dealers. PM me for details.
Its almost time to start your scrapes. You could even do a few young buck ones right now!!!


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Any Texas guys / gals needing any Bust A Buck products feel free to contact me via PM, email at [email protected] or even cell 940-210-0195. This is a great product and works very well. LOVE the Fresh Earth Cover Lotion. Contact me and lets get this great product get to working for you!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

You can now get the freshest Estrus on the Market!! Our does are ready to rock!!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Had large shipment come in last Friday if you need some I've got it in stock and ready to ship. 


Bustabu[email protected] 

Email for a pre- rut special offer now through Halloween 


Been in the 80s here so the cover lotion is working out very well to help control the human sweat oder.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

nitroteam said:


> Had large shipment come in last Friday if you need some I've got it in stock and ready to ship.
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


Orders are rolling in for the pre- rut special. Supplys are limited for the free shipping offer, get yours now ...

Offer good on all two bottles or more ordered now through Halloween while supplys last 


Order at, [email protected] 

Product list and details at WWW.bustabuckdeerlure.com


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

nitroteam said:


> Scents are in stock.
> 
> Got to try some this season ...all natural not lab created like some brands, not a mixture from multiple animals all in one bottle like some.
> 
> ...





Bust A Buck Indiana is running a pre-rut special 

....................................FREE SHIPPING..............................
ON ALL 2 OR MORE BOTTLE ORDERS 
When ordered through Halloween at ..

[email protected] 


Have had quite a few people taking advantage of the free shipping which is a savings of $5.00 to $8.00 per order depending on quantity ordered.


----------



## danjordan69 (Oct 5, 2011)

im from pa how can i get some?


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

danjordan69 said:


> im from pa how can i get some?


pm sent


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

nitroteam said:


> Had large shipment come in last Friday if you need some I've got it in stock and ready to ship.
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> ...




Put a whole bottle of mock scrape madness beads in a made by ME scrape today by a creek crossing , put out another Ltl acorn camera over it...let the fun begin. 

Social doe gel on the boots as a cover scent with 20 mph west winds oh its a good day to go scrape making.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

nitroteam said:


> Bust A Buck Indiana is running a pre-rut special
> 
> ....................................FREE SHIPPING..............................
> ON ALL 2 OR MORE BOTTLE ORDERS
> ...


Several orders going out this morning for the pre-rut special. 

Get yours before Halloween to save on shipping. 


[email protected]


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Lots of Bucks are eating dirt this year!! Pics of a few will be coming soon. Actually lots of pics!!


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

If anyone in Ohio needs and Bust a Buck product shoot me a email and i will get what you need quickly !! [email protected]


----------

